# On A Muscle Mission --->



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Now I've got a few years of training and alot more knowledge under my belt, I've taken the plunge into the steroid world. I want quick and good results, I'm not afraid to admit it, I'm willing to work for it.

I've got training program and diet nailed as best I can and its really working for me. I've seen good gains since moving gym 2months ago along side this diet now I really want to push it even further with my first cycle.

I will be starting a Dbol cycle next week at 30mg ED for 8 weeks.

My current training plan is as follows:

Monday - Chest & triceps(world chest day..)

Tuesday - Back & Biceps

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Shoulders & Abs

Friday - Cardio somedays/swap with another workout day if missed.

Age - 19

Weight - 88.5kgs / 13Stone 13lbs

Height - 6'4"

BF % - 12-14%

Pics to follow shortly.

LIFTS as follows:

Bench press - 102.5kg

Military press - 75kg

Deadlift - 170kg

Squat - 90kg (only just started)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

I would put cardio on a Wed. Back is a big muscle so a day off after will be benificial, same for legs.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Initial pics aint great I know but I want somthing up to start with and when I can take some more/gf is down ill get some good ones.

Lovely mug...! - few weeks ago



Back - few weeks ago



Back - September 2010.



EDIT : Got there in the end with the pictures!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

no pics on here mancss???????


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Rekless said:


> I would put cardio on a Wed. Back is a big muscle so a day off after will be benificial, same for legs.


Possible, cardio isnt a big thing for me at the moment. It is simply an optional extra if I feel like it. Also, I may try flipping legs from weds to friday. Makes sense, I dont feel it affects me. Saying that I've only just got back into doing legs propperly recently. cheers mate


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Shoulders tonight, aiming for 1 rep at 72.5kg on military press. All goes well..may even try for 75kg.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, comments appreciated. I have now revised the current workout days as follows:

Monday - Chest & Tri's

Tuesday - Back & Bi's

Weds - REST

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Shoulders & Abs

But for tonight I will be doing Shoulders & Abs.

Thanks for your input, I think over the 8 weeks It should make quite a difference to my energy levels and strength.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

THURSDAY 20th Jan 2011

Shoulders + abs

Military press:

Bar x WARMUP

40kg x 5

72.5kg x 2 PB

75kg x 1 PB! (5kg up from last time!)

DB Shoulder press:

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

Arnolds:

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

DB Shrugs:

37.5kg x 15

42.5kg x 13

40kg x 15

Barbell Shrugs:

75kg x 20

75kg x 15

________________________

AB's

leg raises:

3 Body weight sets of 20

Crunches:

3 sets of 25 with SLOW decline, tensed throughout.

Oblique crunches:

2 sets of 15 each side


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Bedtime, NEED to go shopping...Had no food last few hours and no prebed meal apart from apple and a banana and a bit of flapjack. 

Wake up around 10tommorow as I've got a busy day...of food shopping and washing up! (Y)

cannot wait till next monday, chest again, wanting to hit 105kg bench this time.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Morning diet started well.

6 eggs scrambled on 2 wholemeal toast.

handful grapes and an apple

shame im stuck in waiting for someone to turn up at my house and do some work for me!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good luck matey, in a good nick just now, how many years you been training ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep good luck , shall be interested to see how you get on


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Ive been training on and off for around 3 years. More consistantly in the last 18months. And in the last 3months very consistantly! (never missing a day and most of the time decent diet) Its taking forever for monday to come and do bench again! I've already done Military press PB! I want another!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

x


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I have decided that the cycle will start tommorow (sunday 23rd January 2011). 10mg In the morning, 10mg before training and 10mg at bedtime. Same dosage for 8 weeks every day.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

best of luck with the cycle bruv, hope it serves you well :beer:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah good luck mate, If this is your first cycle, your receptors are gonna love 30mg. You could always increase to 40mg last couple of weeks.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

hendrix said:


> Yeah good luck mate, If this is your first cycle, your receptors are gonna love 30mg. You could always increase to 40mg last couple of weeks.


Yeah, my receptors are tingling already ! haha


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Started the cycle today, worked nights friday+sat till 6am so was only up late. Just having last meal and 10mg Dbol then bed.

Chest and Tri's tomorrow, unsure if I should go for a PB on benchpress or dumbells, I want to give 45kg DB's a go, previous heaviest ive touched was 40kg's for 4 reps. I think I could do 45's.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

24/1/2011 Chest and Triceps.

Today I was concentrating on dumbell pressing hence why it was first.

Flat Dumbell Press

warmed up on 25kg x 10

42.5kg x 5

45kg x 4 PB

37.5 x 8

Decline Barbell Press

70kg x 8

90kg x 5(last assisted) PB

80kg x 8.

On 90kg my spotter ain't great...pretty new to the gym. Helped me lift it off and as soon as I starting moving negative he simply let go...weight shot up n suprised me, luckily I still had it... !!

Chest press machine

70kg x 10

90 x 6

80 x 5

Machine flies

60kg x 10

55kg x 10

40kg x 15 (perfect slow form)

Cable crossover flies

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 6 PB

Standing French press

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

Pressups

MAJORRRR FAIL LOL carpet burn and 2 reps.

Loved todays session, looking forward to next week doing flat bench and decline dumbells. (Aiming for 105kg benchpress for reps)

Diet has been good today and going to bed in an hour or so with last dose of Dbol of the day.

Back and Biceps tommorow, cant wait for the lower back pumps...NOT!! Aiming for 160-170kg


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck mate, it will be good to see how you get on


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks mate  PB's every week ;]


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just Looked at the weights you used for your warm up , and had a sudden attack of feebleness ... but I console my self you are so much further ahead than me; One day ........


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Its taken a while, If you trained solidly for 6months you can have a really good base and have strong stabliser muscles. I've trained almost 2 years on and off for periods of time. Loving where I'm at now though 

PLUS im a young man  haha


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

supermancss said:


> PLUS im a young man  haha


 

I shall have to rise to the challenge then ...


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

race you to 200kg benchpress! haha


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

hmmm think I need to learn how to walk first !


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

thats why i set it nice and high so youve got plenty of time, im not going near 200kg for a while ! lol 140kg is my next big target within a few months.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

supermancss said:


> thats why i set it nice and high so youve got plenty of time, im not going near 200kg for a while ! lol 140kg is my next big target within a few months.


Hmm I still reckon you'll be there before me ... so I'm not going to hold myself a hostage to fortune !


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

25/1/2011 Back and Biceps

Was aiming for a 160kg lift on deadlift today for 1 rep. Previously I have lifted 170kg but injured myself doing it a 4 or so months ago, I spent about 3months re-injuring it so left it completely for 6weeks and Last week was the first week back, i reached 150kg lifts.

________________________________

Wide grip chins. 30 reps total, as many sets as I need.

10reps first set

rest in 6sets (I think!)

Deadlift:

80kg warmup x 8

140kg x 3

160kg x 1

170kg x 1 equalled my PB, felt easier, no injury. Definately got stronger! Much to be said about my form tho, was a right effort to get it from my knees to lock out!

To finish deads, I did some partials with straight legs at 100kg x 8.

Next week will work on higher reps around the 140kg-150kg range.

DB Pulls: I can feel my abs got worked doing this!

40kg x 6

45kg x 6

45kg x 5

Wide lat pulldowns:

70kg x 7

60kg x 7

60kg x 7

Dumbell standing hammer curls:

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

Dumbell preacher curls:

15kg x 8

12.5kg x 7

Dumbell concentration curls:

9kg x 8

9kg x 8

I think I did too much weight with hammers so dont get enough tension/bicep squeeze at the top of the rep, plus my forearms absolutely KILLED. So much pain I couldn't hold the Db's anymore! Less hammers more bicep curls next time.

Today the gym music was fvcking awful. So unmotivated, no idea how I got the 170kg deadlift, next time I'm going to bring my ipod I think.

Tommorow off from the gym but im going playing footy then back to legs on thursday. Squats, no idea what to aim for so i'll see what happens!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Gained around 1.5lbs over the past 2 days. Eating has been going well, I've been going for a sh1t twice a day LOL not sure if thats just food or a mix of food and gear...? also I seem to be ok through the day p1ssing wise then at night I'm up down non stop! Strange.

I'm in need of some new protein shake stuff, looking at some CNP stuff at the mo. 5-a-side football tonight, taking plenty of water!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

supermancss said:


> Gained around 1.5lbs over the past 2 days. Eating has been going well, I've been going for a sh1t twice a day LOL not sure if thats just food or a mix of food and gear...? also I seem to be ok through the day p1ssing wise then at night I'm up down non stop! Strange.


I must start weighing myself on a regular basis too ... seem to be stuck on 64 kg at the moment

And I apologise in advance but I simply couldn't resist finding a link re your 'issues' http://www.hartmanndirect.co.uk/washable-continence-care-c-2.html?gclid=CKuDnK-A2KYCFQ8f4QodOTBuIA  :devil2:

ps .. Enjoy your five a side tonight


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Love those, cant afford them though sorry..or somthing like that..

Been struggling with eating last 2 days, got a an ulcer near my right set of molars on the bottom, hurts when i munch.. swapping over to the left side doesnt work..

any suggestions to make it go away faster?..

On other note, 5 people turned up to 5aside so went to the gym and did shoulders breifly.

_____

Military press

20kg bar x 10 warmup

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

dumbell arnolds

16kg x 8

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

Dumbell lateral raises

10kg x 4 (hold for 5seconds horizontal)

Did a bit of triceps too

Close grip BP

65kg (on smith) x 8

65kg x 5.

The smith machine was ****e (the gym was ****e..not my usual gym, its in the sports facility where I was going to play football.)

standing over the neck tricep extension things..

8kg x 10

10kg x 10

12kg x 10

easy but lack of equipment and effort as I wasnt prepared to be going to the gym.

Legs today, very tired but will see how I feel tommorow. May even consider doing legs on friday before I go for my mop getting lopped off at 1pm


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you using anything? , Gengigel is very good for oral care including ulcers , but it is expensive. However supermarket own brand products can be effective too.

Hmmm 2.5 a side football doesn't sound much fun....

Shame about the gym , but at least you got some training in 

Why are you feeling tired ? not run down are you ... that would be one reason for your mouth ulcer....


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

last two days only got about 6hours sleep each, busy all day. Day off tommorow hence why I was thinking of doing legs then. I'm gonna leave it a few days more and if it doesnt go away (ulcer thingy!) ill get somthing.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd get something for the ulcer now ... why wait ?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

because im hard :] its no feeling as bad now lol ! 

thanks for looking out for me tho dad!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Did shoulders/Tri's/abs tonight with a bit of Bi's!

All muscles feeling healed up so thought why not! 

Military press

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

65kg x 5

Seated Arnolds

17.5kg x 6

20kg x 6

seated Db press

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 5

standing tricep extensions with bar

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

1 arm standing tricep extension with Db

10kg x 8 each tricep

12.5kg x 8 each tricep

flat french press

27.5kg x 6

30kg x 6

Bicep low row

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

bicep concentration curl machine

15kg x 20

15kg x 8 (1 arm at a time)

12.5kg x 8 (1 arm slow decline)

20 press ups x 2

Crunches x 25 twice.

oblique crunches x 25 twice.

Done, dbol really kicking in now. can definately feel a strength increase, was buzzinnnnnnng by the end. Felt so strong with triceps after all that work too.

Arms pumped like crazy and left the gym on a high in lots of pain! 

Looking forward to chest again monday, see if I can hit 105kg or even 110kg bench! Did 45kg DB's okay last week so I'm optimistic!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like a good session .... keep it up!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Keep at it mate! Hows the weekend been ? Train atall?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Nothing at the weekend! Was working. Im an Activity Instructor at Centre parcs in longleat, I do the outdoor stuff...so quad biking, paintballing, laser combat that kinda stuff! Its not really hard work although it is really busy.

Diet slipped on sunday as i was tired as anything and needed to go shopping. I say slipped, missed a meal in the morning (due to working with no break!  ) and then evening because I was being lazy. Got a good pre bed meal and breakfast this morning so I'm back into it.

Got chest today, looking forward to it. This time going for a new Bench PB, 100+kg for 3reps AND/OR 110kg x 1.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

class! ive been down there before its awesome, the laser combat is ace, i was the champ :cool2: haha would love to go again just to go to the swimming complex!

lmao missed meals are nothing mate, i wouldnt call that slipping, slipping to me is a pig out moment lol

hope the bench went well mate!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Bench went averagely. :/

Was really tired due to lack of sleep, went gym regardless but couldnt get the usual motivation at the start and felt like I didn't have the strength.

Started with bench

bar x 15 warmup

80kg x 6 (felt ok..not great though!)

100kg x FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAIILLLLLLLlll no strength at all lifting this time.

80kg x 6

I then started to get warmed up a bit more and into it.

Decline bench press

60kg x 10 (easy as pie)

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

85kg x 6

Much better although was still feeling tired as anything, no intensity compared to normal during this workout.

French press

25kg x 6 (too heavy.)

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Chest fly machine

75kg x 8

60kg x 8 (real slow and tensed)

50kg x 8 (same as above)

Tricep rope pulldowns

25kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 6


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

And back and biceps today, feeling much less tired this morning so hopefully a good start to the day. Oats with strawberry jam (YUM! cant eat oats on their own..not nice.) and a protein shake.

Been having nosebleeds really easily, I think it must be related to being on cycle atm.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Interesting outcome re your bench session .... do you think it was worth going to the gym as you were tired , or do you think struggling through some of the sets , even below par , was worth the effort ? .... my gut feeling for what it's worth is even though you were below optimum , fighting through lack of motivation and strength was the right thing to do ...


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah im 50/50 on was it worth it. I can feel a bit of an ache on chest and tri's so I definately got somthing out of it, just felt like a zombie lifting weights though! hehe


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

unlucky on the bench mate! i get like that somedays, i usually end up sacking it, going for a good sleep that night and going the next day lol always seems to be a wednesday which is funny! haha whats the plan for back and bis tonight ?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Tuesday last minute plans came up, day has been rejigged...as I'm not liking legs yet..they have been binned and im doing back bi's tommorow.

today was a rest day from gym but do football.

slipped this week but overtime at work and mates appearing back from uni at random mucked things up!

diets been alright tho which is the main thing I spose.. what i normally struggle with anyway.

gonna be using works gym I think which will be fun.. lol its terrible, dumbells go to 25kg and the bar is a tiny one with sand weights :L


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Just keep on at it boy .... 

why are you going to use the works gym if it's so c**p ?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Well..im working from 9am-5pm then from 5pm to 1am. So I will use my break on the evening job to do a quick workout!  Will look at going the weekend to do shoulders and abs.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh my fvcking god I AM SO HUNGRY LOL Im finishing work earlier than normal (NOW) and going to mc donalds for some instant food then to tesco for a sandwich then to home for some food cooking.

IN the space of an hour ive started shaking im that hungry, this is crazy. I feel like eating the keyboard im so hungry>?!?!?!? I got up at about 9;30 and had a monster protein shake with dinner about 1pm normally ok.. but wowwww hungry. Need to get ontop of this cooking business.

Was thinking of spending 2/3 nights a week of cooking for a few hours doing several batches, will need more pots to store food in for this though.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

... or use freezer bags and defrost as required......

What about having snacks at work ? there are quite a few protein bar recipes on here (some are better than others ) ...


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

i remember seeing a post about CNP flapjack bars somewhere for £13 per 24 box. had them before, taste good!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why not just take a shake and a bit of fruit to eat between breaky and lunch? I usually take an hour or 2 on a sunday to sort the next 2 days food then i do the same on tuesday and make friday - sundays as i go since i finish at 2 on a fri


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah ryan, I think thats the way to go with cooking food, bulk it a few times a week.

Chest again tonight, going to stick with bench press rather than go to dumbells, did a sneaky chest workout friday...loved it, absolute hugeeeee pump in chest and got upto 45kg dumbells for reps with some 40's for reps thrown in too.

Aiming for around the 85-90kg mark for reps tonight so we'll see how it goes. When I go with my mates I really need to keep the speed up and intensity as I lose it pretty easily talking and taking forever changing weights for each other.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck ! ... that's one of the advantages working at home ... no distractions .... I do talk to the Cat mind you but she just gives me one of those feline stares and stalks off to find something more interesting to sniff at....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How did the chest sesh go last nite bud?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Hiya mate.

Yeah was a good session, best so far! Internet at home has been playing up so I'll update now via work internet!

Flat bench

60kg x 10 warmup

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

105kg x 3

110kg x 1.5 (got help with 2nd rep)

Decline bench press

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

85kg x 6

Pec machine thingy!

60kg x 8

50kg x 8 (slow concentrated reps with huge pec squeeeezeee at the top of the rep)

50kg x 8 (same as above reps)

1 hand OH tricep extension using Db

14kg x 6 (Too heavy haha!)

10kg x 10

8kg x 10

lying dumbell each hand french press motion. (I'm good at naming these exercises eh  )

8kg x 8

10kg x 8

Cable crossover machine

35kg x 8

30kg x 9

20kg x 8

Press ups

10 reps

8 reps

bench dips

20 reps

15 reps

Tri's pumppppped like crazy and chest feeling good 

I seem to do less pryamid training and go heavyish first set to get the blood flowing then slow harder movements at lower weights.

Working well, tonight got deadlifts, gonna go for reps at 145/150kg (4/5 sets) I've been going for PB's for 1/2 reps the last few weeks so will go for a better rep range tonight. Chins last week I got 10reps first off, will see if i can hit 11 first set this time.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck tonight ... progress looks great !


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good benching! That your heaviest so far? You smash the deadlifts  ?!?!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Fml, i typed a load and it deleted it, will rewrite it on thursday, cba doing it again now!

yes was heaviest benching so far 

deadlifts didnt go for weight went for reps and my back hurts now haha so yeah did good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao what was it about?

Class man!

And nice one  cant beat a lil high rep day now and then


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Mate...what is your typical daily diet right now?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Having a **** time at the minute, gym's about my only interesting thing ive got going on. Me n the bird have a long distance relationship at the minute which is just getting more difficult and shes going all weird.

Diet today has been,

AM - Protein shake

mid morning - pasta + tuna

Midday - Pasta + chicken

after workout - protein shake

PM meal - pasta + chicken

pre bed - scrambled eggs

Really in a **** mood 90% of the time and a general cant be ****d outlook on most things. Not good, I get my head sorted and talk to my bird and she ruins my brains again..

Seeing her this weekend for 3days so hopefully will get whatevers going on sorted and will feel 100% again.

Today trained legs, short session as I couldnt get my mind in the right place.

Squats

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

95kg x 2

leg extension

60kg x 10

65kg x 8

leg press

200kg x 8

250kg x 5

150kg x 8

calve raises

150kg x 12

150kg x 10

hurt and couldnt walk propper.

Shoulders and tri's tommorow.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Long distance relationships are difficult unless both sides totally understand each other, and it may be your GF is finding the separation too tough to handle, hopefully you will be able to clear the air this weekend , but be prepared to do a lot of straight talking (sorry I've got my 'Dad' hat on again!) . Obviously it's affecting your concentration in the gym which is a shame, but at least you are soldiering on!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha, nah..everyone has the dad hat on at times..

I think its somthing to do with the fact shes good mates with like..6 lads whos shes living with next year. Dont ask.. LOL so shes in the state of mind that because shes around so many blokes all the time shes not really missing out on much, says she still loves me etc and misses me but isnt really sure what she wants...but she doesnt want to split up.

the weekend we shall seeee!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Shoulders & tri's done tonight! had a good session.

seated dumbbell press:

22.5kg x 10

32.5kg x 6

35kg x 5

35kg x 4

Arnold press:

22.5kg x 6

20kg x 8

20kg x 6

DB shrugs:

32.5kg x 10 (1sec hold at top) then 10 fast reps. {twice}

37.5kg x 10 (.5sec hold at top) then 10 fast reps.

DB lateral raises:

10kg hold horizontal (5secs) x 5

x2

Barbell front raises:

22.5kg x 5 reps v slow negative (THIS HURT! LOL, nearly sh1t myself on last rep so was best to stop.)

close grip DB tri presses:

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 6

Tricep rope pulldowns: (flared at bottom)

25kg x 8

30kg x 8

Overhead barbell tri extensions:

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

tricep donkey kickbacks:

9kg x 7

7kg x 10.

Wicked session for tri's, tried somthing new rather than usual routine and it worked well. Forgot my straps so could go as heavy as usual on the shrugs though.

Chest next week, will be going dumbells for 47.5kg, maybe.. haha!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Sneaky chinese now with protein shake  yumm!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Back to training yesturday. Used a uni gym so was unfamiliar, had most stuff I needed though.

Did a bit of a mixture but mainly concentrated on chest + tri's.

DB chest press:

25kg x 10

37.5kg x 6

40kg x 5

32.5kg x 8

chest fly machine:

40kg x 10

75kg x 10

85kg x 8

95kg x 6

Overhead tricep db extension:

8kg x 10

10kg x 10

Close grip db bench press:

32.5kg x 8

30kg x 8

Bicep preacher curl machine:

1arm at a time,

20kg x 6

15kg x 8

10kg x 8

Lat pulldown machine:

65kg x 10

85kg x 7

75kg x 6

As you can see, bit of a random selection! lol. Enjoyed the session thought, wasnt really motivated to go there, plus I had to sneak in using Gf's ID so was funny having my thumb over the picture :L

Glad I took plenty of whey powder...barely got fed lmao, spent £80 on food for us from saturday-monday going out.. madness. I got the train to save money but that backfired...!

Back and Biceps tonight, will see how im feeling for the gym, I might keep it lower weight than last week (so around 130-140kg) and go for reps to build on my movement, I find the sticking point lingers from around 140kg-170kg..so try and sort that first before I continue increasing weights.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you are back and motivated ....


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, thanks mate  Diet is one of my big motivators/demotivators...I feel if I do good with diet I work harder and more consistently as I dont want to waste all the effort of cooking etc. But If i dont eat propperly I think, well i'll just miss this session etc..


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Nothing worth noting of recent, been working far too much..think its caught up with me and I've got a lovely head cold! gym getting a miss tonight and having the weekend off.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

As of now, so much sh1t news in a short period of time..taking a bit off from the gym. I need time to slob around and do nothing.. no motivation for gym or much at the moment at all. Stopped taking the cycle for a few days, will hopefully get back into it soon.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

New log of current lifts

db chest press 52.5kg x 3 is my PB not tried heavier.

112.5kg bench for 2

dl 180 x 1

military press 80kg

db rows @ 50kg


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you back ....


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I always forget my pen and the effort of writing up things isnt there yet! I'm using this to log my progress for heavy lifts.

working at them each week  I think I could do 60kg db's for at least 1 rep...


----------

